# pit cross amstaff



## 11hp (Oct 5, 2011)

*Pitbull Terrier x American Staffordshire Bull Terrier Pup.*

Busta <3
Male, 3 and a half month old Pitbull Terrier x American Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


----------



## mizz blue (Apr 12, 2011)

aww hes so cute love his colors


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She is a cutie ... I noticed his last picture it looks like his left leg shows signs of knuckling over. Does his leg always bend like that when he is sitting or standing?


----------



## 11hp (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah for the first week when we got him his leg was knuckling over, but his grown out of it and is very healthy


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He's darling! I LOVE his big blaze with the black highlights! But is he half Staffordshire Bull Terrier or American Staffordshire Terrier?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

beautiful boy you got there... love me some amstaffs


----------



## Séamlas (Sep 2, 2010)

very nice little pup!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very sweet pup, love his face


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

HappyPuppy said:


> He's darling! I LOVE his big blaze with the black highlights! But is he half Staffordshire Bull Terrier or American Staffordshire Terrier?


A lot of people get this confused. That's what happens when two breeds have very similar names. It's why I call SBTs "staffords" and ASTs "amstaffs".

I'd say since the title is "pit cross amstaff" the OP means he's half American Staffordshire Terrier (no "Bull").

Very cute dog btw!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Such a distinctive adorable face.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Cute pup? Do you know how the pup was bred or are you just guessing it? Either way looking good aside from what Sadie already pointed out with the knuckling.


----------

